# What do you feed your dog(s)?



## ember (Jun 29, 2011)

Just curious. 

Here's what I feed mine:

Wellness Puppy Super5 Mix for Pippa.

Newman's Own Adult Dog food for Rascal(and dog friendly table food).

In between they get(not everyday) Get Naked bones(once I run out, I probably won't be buying those again), bully bones, Get Naked biscuits, Healthy Baker dog biscuits, raw eggs, goose poop, and various berries and vegetables. I plan on adding raw bones and meat to their diet.

So, what do you feed your dog(s)? op2:


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

I feed Great Life. Love it! My dogs look amazing on it. Before that, I fed Canidae ALS for many years. I give a RMB once a week or so and also an egg once a week. Sometimes I'll give them sardines too.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

Recently, I've become a Demo Rep for Nature's Variety so I do use the food lol. My 4 dogs get either NV new LID Turkey kibble or Halo kibble topped with a variety of high quality canned food (like NV, Wellness 95%, Halo, Fromm, BB, etc.) for their morning meal. In the evening they get NV raw medallions (I use either the Organic Chicken or Beef). I would love to feed them total raw medallions, but others sometimes feed them or they get boarded sometimes and I wouldn't trust them to do it right. For treats, they get small, soft treats called Real Meat Treats, biscuits are NV, Halo or Newman's Own small biscuits, chews are either Get Naked chews or Merrick Texas Toothpicks, Merrick Lamb Ears, sometimes a raw bone from NV.

My 2 cats are fed a little differently, since 1 is going on 22 years old! My 5 year old cat, Princess, gets Acana or NV LID kibble and Wellness grainfree pouches. I'm gonna try Halo cans with her, too. She doesn't like the NV can food. My 22 year old, Smokey, eats Holistic Select Duck kibble because it's the only one she will eat. And it doesn't make her throw up lol. She also gets Wellness grainfree pouches. Same as Princess, I'm gonna try Halo with her. She also doesn't like NV can food. I would love to feed both of them NV raw medallions, but they will have none of it lol.


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

6 of my dogs get raw, home made most of the time, but the 4 who come to work with me, get Grandma Lucy's dehydrated raw for whatever meal they eat at work. 

the one dog that doesnt eat raw, is eating Canisource, but we are currently trying other foods for her..current trial is Acana Senior.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

All 3 of my boys (along with the cat) are on a lifestyle(I dont call it a diet as they will never go off of it!) consisting of Prey Model Raw(PMR) meaning that they get muscle meat, organs and bones. For treats, or in between meals if I decide to be a nice Mommi, I have in the freezer "chunky ice cubes" consisting of water/meat juice and at least one kind of raw meat, I also use either frozen or home baked liver/organs for training treats


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

i feed my boys prey model raw as well.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Max is fed prey model raw too.


----------



## FrabjousDay (Jun 19, 2011)

Taste of the Wild, dry wetlands formula.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I rotate between a bunch of different foods. Mostly Diamond Naturals (beef or chicken, they hate lamb-based foods), Chicken Soup, 4Health (chicken), and TOTW (all 3 non-lamb flavors). But if I find a good price on another decent food I'll buy some. I can switch them cold turkey no problem, and usually rotate with every bag.

The cats get half canned (usually Friskies. . .it's all they'll eat. Sigh. Oh, well, at least it's wet) and half dry, which is a mixture of TOTW, Diamond Naturals Active Cat, Chicken Soup, 4Health, and one other brand that varies depending on what I find. I do the mixture because I don't think it's healthy to depend on one food all the time, but if I switch cold turkey the cats get pukey. So I figure the mixture is best--keeps their food mostly consistent but still has a variety of different protein sources/vitamin mixtures/etc.


----------



## Irishman (May 13, 2011)

I don't believe I'll be able to afford the cost of the prey model raw diet, but what about supplementing a dog's dry-food diet with some yogurt or raw meat? I read that mixing the prey model raw diet and dry food isn't good, but I've also read that many people do supplement their dog's diet with various meats and other things and do quite well.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Irishman said:


> I don't believe I'll be able to afford the cost of the prey model raw diet, but what about supplementing a dog's dry-food diet with some yogurt or raw meat? I read that mixing the prey model raw diet and dry food isn't good, but I've also read that many people do supplement their dog's diet with various meats and other things and do quite well.


Sure! I throw my dogs raw chicken quarters or beef ribs pretty regularly. I don't feed kibble at the same time (barf city!)--usually it's kibble for breakfast and raw meat for dinner--but other than that I've never had a problem doing so.


----------



## Irishman (May 13, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Sure! I throw my dogs raw chicken quarters or beef ribs pretty regularly. I don't feed kibble at the same time (barf city!)--usually it's kibble for breakfast and raw meat for dinner--but other than that I've never had a problem doing so.


Awesome, thanks! Any advice for picking up meat that won't break the bank? I don't want to feed them low-quality meats for obvious reasons, but with three dogs it can get gruesome.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

Buffy gets TotW Sierra Mountain dry. I might start rotating with Pacific Stream. She also just started getting a weekly RMB. She does occasionally get a few pieces of lean cooked meat mixed in with her dry food (when we're at my parents' house).

My 2 cats get mostly Purina ProPlan Sensitive Skin & Stomach formula, dry - the only thing apart from even worse foods that my one cat can keep down. They also share a can of Sophisticat (one of Petsmart's brands) daily.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Irishman said:


> Awesome, thanks! Any advice for picking up meat that won't break the bank? I don't want to feed them low-quality meats for obvious reasons, but with three dogs it can get gruesome.


I get the 10-pound bag of chicken quarters and a shrink-wrapped rack of ribs at Wal-Mart. Meat is meat (unless you buy organic/grass-fed/local/etc.). Some brands of chicken have salt water added but the 10-pound bag doesn't.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Prey model raw.

Its cheap, easy and the best for them.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I rotate between the 4 formulas of Taste of the Wild. I'd like to go raw, but my boyfriend finds that idea tedious so not for now.


----------



## CareBearStare (Dec 19, 2009)

Another raw feeder here. I find that the costs are generally on par with premium kibble, perhaps even cheaper after start-up.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

CareBearStare said:


> Another raw feeder here. I find that the costs are generally on par with premium kibble, perhaps even cheaper after start-up.


Yep same here! Especially when you use your local co-op and/or find hunters/farmers/people cleaning out their freezers!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

After educating myself about dog food I am transitioning Foxy from Pedigree to 4Health Chicken and Rice. I started the change last night with 75/25 ratio of Pedigree to the 4Health. She seemed to really like the new food. My plan is to rotate with Diamond Naturals, Simply Nourish, and occasional TOTW.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Some will be appalled to hear that my last dog did very well on Purina One, as did Esther.

Molly was getting a chronically dry coat so I switched to Chicken Soap for the Dog Lovers Soul - a food I avoided for years simply because of the ridiculous name, but they've been doing well on it for about the same cost as Purina One.

This is on no way an endorsement. I strongly believe that every dog has her own individual needs and we are all subject to restraints involving budget and availability. I happen to drive past a co-op every day that sells chicken soup. Otherwise, I'd have to drive 50 miles for it.

I fed Canidae ALS right up until to formula was changed.


----------



## TwoDogMommy (May 24, 2011)

Right now both dogs are getting Blue Buffalo kibble (puppy formula for the puppy and adult food for the adult dog, of course) as their base.

California Naturals canned food for Blackjack since he won't eat kibble without some meat in it. He doesn't really like any raw meats.. he's a picky boy.

Pippin actually likes raw meat so I will give him chicken organ meats to supplement his kibble. Pippin will eat just about anything meaty, but since he's still growing I like to give him organ meats with his food instead of canned.


----------



## dmickle1 (Jun 19, 2011)

I feed Blue Buffalo, switching between the lamb and the fish formulas. 

Looking into feeding prey model raw, though, like so many others on this forum. I spend about $120 a month on food feeding BB, so I need to do some price comparisons.


----------



## JulieK1967 (May 29, 2011)

I'm currently switching my 16 week puppy from Royal Canin, which is what she was fed before we adopted her, to Taste of the Wild. I tried switching her to Wellness for Puppy but she didn't seem to care for it after a few days. Now that I've done more research, I'm glad she didn't take to the Wellness b/c I think grain free is better. So far, she's lukewarm on TOTW. She's eating it but she does go for the RC. I think it's the size of the kibble instead of the taste b/c she definitely chowed down the couple of bits of kibble I gave her when I opened the TOTW bag. She likes it but I think it's too big for her mouth so she goes for the smaller RC kibble. Today, I started cutting the TOTW kibble into quarters. What we do for our pups, lol.


----------



## JohnJ (Jul 7, 2011)

Currently I'm feeding TOTW Wetlands but he's not very firm with it. I may go back to EVO or maybe Orijen again.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Right now I'm feeding Dogswell Happy Hips, but the next bag of food will be Orijen. I was feeding Happy Hips because it has glucosamine and chondroitin, but then found that Orijen has double the amount. Also I want to switch to a grain free food without chicken as the main ingredient. My dog gets frequent yeast ear infections and the vet believes he possibly has IVDD. I also like all of the herbal supplements in Orijen. I'll probably start with the fish one. Oh and I mix in either canned pumpkin, plain yogurt or low sodium broth; MUCH less expensive than mixing in canned food.

Edit- for treats I feed OMH. We ran out today, so I'm going to try to find a wheat and chicken free treat that isn't exorbitant in price.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Blue Buffalo Wilderness, they are doing great on it, here is why I put them on it.

Ava: Allergic to, wheat, corn, soy, grains.
Miko: Didn't do well on TOTW :,(


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Kiba gets fed Orijen and ZiwiPeak.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

mine eat The Honest Kitchen at breakfast (two on Embark, one on Keen). Two get kibble at dinner (Orijen fish now, transitioning to Prairie chicken next) and the other gets more Embark. I'd love to try raw, been reading some but found out I need a hip replacement, til I know when that needs to be done (sooner or later), I'm sticking with this for now


----------



## BlueChaos (Mar 29, 2010)

rotation of grain free kibble, with canned on occasion, hes on nutrisca now, and raw in the evening. I'd like to do full raw when finances permit.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Raw. She was on Taste of the Wild from 2 months up to about 8 months, then Orijen for a month, then raw.

My cats came to me on Science-fiction Diet 3 years ago when they were babies. This was before I knew anything about pet food. One had horrible and persistent diarrhea. After trying the "prescription" SD with no luck, my friend started telling me that changing to better food without corn and fillers and nasty stuff would probably work. I went for it and put them on Taste of the Wild. After a week or two the diarrhea was gone and he's been great ever since! I moved and now there are no close pet stores that carry it and I got sick of driving 30 miles to get it, so now they are on the Solid Gold variety that is grain free and comes in a super shiny bag. They also get little pieces of raw liver but haven't shown interest in much else that is raw.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Primal pre-made raw (chicken, duck, beef, turkey and sardines, lamb, pheasant) with Honest Kitchen (Verve, Embark and Keen) from time to time. My check book isn't happy......but my dogs are!


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Orijen, Acana, Honest Kitchen when I have time to mix it. The cats get prey model raw.


----------



## Khloe (Jun 29, 2011)

Khloe gets Taste of The Wild, all flavors rotated about every month or so. I add pumpkin to his kibble during the switch between flavors. I've recently started adding a raw egg once per week to his food, & once in a while he'll get a bit of cottage cheese or plain yogurt mixed in. Sometimes, if I can manage to sneak him some, he gets a RMB. (The family gets freaked out every time, so that doesn't happen as often as I'd like - the poor boy has to be convinced to eat most of the time, but he absolutely LOVES his raw meat.)


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

Taste of the Wild. Zukes, some Bravo products and string cheese for special treats. Yogurt, raw eggs, salmon oil. I don't feed them goose poop. But I am certain if it were available, they'd partake.


----------



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

Fromm family foods... have done their grain free as well as their "fromm gold" (not grain free, multiple protien sources) all my dogs love it and do really well. Zuni is my problem child and has a sensitive stomach so he rotates more often than the others, as well as that brat won't eat once the food goes a bit stale. Can't say that I blame him, but it's still a bit off putting .

Raw is the goal, we're just not there yet.


----------



## DaisyDukeCS (Jul 10, 2011)

My 6y/o super active mouse-hunter cat, Picasso, is on Nature's Harvest Grain Free.

Daisy Duke, the Cocker Spaniel, is on Nature's Variety Duck formula. I've had her for just over a week. Before I got her she was eating Beneful wet food!! Puke. I don't know what she was eating at the breeder's who had her before the last couple. The only treats Daisy likes is beef liver and Zukes bad breath bones.


----------



## ResQd (Jul 10, 2011)

We adopted our shelter dog on Science Diet but we are slowly switching her to Canidae Pure Elements dry with Blue Buffalo Wilderness wet. She gobbles up her meals so I don't think the switch will be a problem!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I feed my dogs 4health. I searched the web until I could'nt see straight for a healthy food. It is made in the usa and no ingredients are imported. It has no preservatives. The first ingredient is meat. The first 5 ingredients are great. The meat used is usda approved and the food is aafco approved also. I never realized that what I used to feed my dogs was one of the worst on the market. Poor dogs! This food is also reasonably priced at about $35 for a 35 lb bag. It is not much more than the bad stuff I was feeding. So glad I changed, the dogs seem healthier.You can read about this food on the web under " dog food reviews" I buy this food from a local tractor supply store in Ohio. This chain of farm stores could be in your area? Not sure. Almost forgot to mention,there is no wheat, corn, or soy, in this product. YES,....I've done my homework...........for the sake of my dogs. This food is comparably close to Blue Buffalo.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 4, 2011)

Abbylynn I am in the process of switching my dog to 4Health too. My experience is a mirror image of yours! I had always fed my dogs food that I bought at the grocery store. I tried to get national brands and not buy the cheapest and felt like I was doing good by my dogs. I lost 2 dogs to kidney failure in June (Sam was almost 4 and Heidi almost 14 years old). I know that it was just a fluke but there is a part of me that wonders if something I did killed my girls. I know it didn't because my other girl, Foxy, is fine with no signs of kidney problems. 

Anyway that got me to researching dog food to see what I should be feeding her. I thought Pedigree was good food until I learned it is a 1 star rating. I came to the same conclusion that you did about 4Health. It gets good ratings, seems to have quality ingredients, has meat, and is less grain than what I had been using. Plus the price fits my budget! I started Foxy on the transition last week and am slowly changing her over. I am taking it slow for fear that the extra meat will be hard on her digestive system if I go too fast. I did 75% Pedigree and 25% 4Health for 4 days. I am now on a 50-50 ratio for 4 days, then 75% 4Health, 25% Pedigree for 4 days.

She seems to really like the 4Health and is cleaning her bowl out everyday! The cats liked it so much that I am also in the process of switching them to 4Health for Indoor Cats formula.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

kathylcsw said:


> Abbylynn I am in the process of switching my dog to 4Health too. My experience is a mirror image of yours! I had always fed my dogs food that I bought at the grocery store. I tried to get national brands and not buy the cheapest and felt like I was doing good by my dogs. I lost 2 dogs to kidney failure in June (Sam was almost 4 and Heidi almost 14 years old). I know that it was just a fluke but there is a part of me that wonders if something I did killed my girls. I know it didn't because my other girl, Foxy, is fine with no signs of kidney problems.
> 
> Anyway that got me to researching dog food to see what I should be feeding her. I thought Pedigree was good food until I learned it is a 1 star rating. I came to the same conclusion that you did about 4Health. It gets good ratings, seems to have quality ingredients, has meat, and is less grain than what I had been using. Plus the price fits my budget! I started Foxy on the transition last week and am slowly changing her over. I am taking it slow for fear that the extra meat will be hard on her digestive system if I go too fast. I did 75% Pedigree and 25% 4Health for 4 days. I am now on a 50-50 ratio for 4 days, then 75% 4Health, 25% Pedigree for 4 days.
> 
> She seems to really like the 4Health and is cleaning her bowl out everyday! The cats liked it so much that I am also in the process of switching them to 4Health for Indoor Cats formula.


Soooo glad to hear you are switching to 4health. It has been a month and mine are completely switched over. It makes me feel so much better knowing that thier food is a better quality. They only had a little gas at first with the chicken and rice formula, so I bought the lamb and rice (it has antioxidents in that formula) and I am mixing it together at meal time. I also gave them two small meals a day to make it an easier transition. There is less gas and the little bit of loose stool is all cleared up. They are on the road to goodness! I am also very sorry to hear about your other two dogs. I would be heartbroken. I am glad to hear that Foxy is ok. I hope this food puts them all on the road to a long and healthy life!


----------



## FuSchniken (May 5, 2011)

Feeding TOTW Pacific Stream to my Shih Tzu and BC. Switched to Holistic Select LBP for my puppy, too much calcium as I rotated TOTW for the other dogs. He eats anything, does well on it. The others are LOVING this formula, we are decidedly avoiding their breath post meal but it's a small price to pay.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Nia gets a rotation of the 4 grain free formulas of Acana.

Truffles and Pops gets a rotation of the 3 Orijen formulas.


----------



## TwoDogMommy (May 24, 2011)

I think we may have to go back to Blue Buffalo. I just bought a huge 30lb bag of Taste of the Wild about a week ago, but neither of my boys like it very much.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

FuSchniken said:


> Feeding TOTW Pacific Stream to my Shih Tzu and BC. Switched to Holistic Select LBP for my puppy, too much calcium as I rotated TOTW for the other dogs. He eats anything, does well on it. The others are LOVING this formula, we are decidedly avoiding their breath post meal but it's a small price to pay.


Same here! Mine love the PS, I hate to switch them, they are doing so well & love it! But part of me would like to try the other formulas (except wetlands, want to stay away from chicken) but darn Izze is so picky, that Im afraid she might go all striky on me. Lol.

If i did try another kind of TOTW, it would prolly be high prairie.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

TwoDogMommy said:


> I think we may have to go back to Blue Buffalo. I just bought a huge 30lb bag of Taste of the Wild about a week ago, but neither of my boys like it very much.


Which flavor? My dogs won't eat lamb-based foods (like Sierra Mountain) but they're crazy about the bison and venison formula (High Prairie). They like the other 2 formulas but aren't as crazy over them.

If you contact the company they'll send you some sample bags so you can figure out what your dogs prefer.


----------



## Sendiulino (Jun 20, 2011)

Blue Buffalo small-breed puppy kibble


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I won't feed BB, not after the recall probs & the probs I have read other owners having with reporting issues their dogs were having. I have read about some dogs even DYING from their food, so I think that BB will be a no no for us. Innova was once a possibility but with their corporate take over, I would have to vote when a no as well. 

My dogs esp Izze are very sensitive, if something is wrong or becomes wrong with the food, they will tell me usually. Before I switched to TOTW, Izze was only eating enough of her old food to keep from starving (her weight remained good though, she skipped about three days out of the wk) when she had been previously eating it NP.


----------



## brandiw (Jan 20, 2010)

Right now I am feeding Sasha and Moe Whole Earth Farms, and Heather and Noah are eating Wellness potato and duck.

I rotate in TOTW and Merrick's for Sasha and Moe. Heather and Noah both have food allergies, so I have to be careful about what they eat. They typically eat Solid Gold Holistique Blendz, but last time I went to buy it, Petsmart, Petco, and Pet Supplies Plus were all out of it, so I tried the Wellness instead. They do well on it, so I think I will start rotating between the two brands.


----------



## MagicRe (Jan 8, 2010)

sardines, anchovies, herring, mackerel - raw
we get it at our local asian market and buy it frozen, so it's cheaper.

fowl - we feed chicken but only for bone content. very soft bones. keeps stools stable and is inexpensive and also supplies calcium and minerals

red meat - beef, goat, lamb, venison, venison heart, pork ribs, pork, rabbit, beef ribs, and whatever our co op has to offer plus what we can find on sale 

offal - lamb liver, beef liver, bison kidney, lamb kidney, beef liver, beef kidney

that's it.


----------



## maximilian (Jul 13, 2011)

i feed my puppy max : authority chicken dogfood and i think makes him full of gas cos he fart a lot and stinky lol


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

maximilian said:


> i feed my puppy max : authority chicken dogfood and i think makes him full of gas cos he fart a lot and stinky lol


Those are both indications that you probably want to switch your dog to a different food that agrees with him more.


----------



## maximilian (Jul 13, 2011)

kafkabeetle said:


> Those are both indications that you probably want to switch your dog to a different food that agrees with him more.



yes i think so too, Kafka. i will try dogfood with lamb maybe. and he doesn't want to eat a lot. maybe still a puppy and need something soft with the dry food?


----------



## TwoDogMommy (May 24, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Which flavor? My dogs won't eat lamb-based foods (like Sierra Mountain) but they're crazy about the bison and venison formula (High Prairie). They like the other 2 formulas but aren't as crazy over them.
> 
> If you contact the company they'll send you some sample bags so you can figure out what your dogs prefer.


I'm not sure because I threw the bag out (I store their food in a plastic container). I remember the bag being bluish-grey, so it's possible it was either the Pacific Stream or the Wetlands formula. I contacted TOTW a few months ago about samples and got no answer back from them. Maybe I can try again. But if they don't get back to me, we'll be back on BB again.


----------

